# Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle



## Aalbubi (21. Dezember 2009)

hi Leute da es ja bald 2010 ist  , und ich endlich mal einen (meinen ersten) Karpfen fangen möchte,möchte ich mir eine Rute und Rolle Kaufen (insgesamt ca.90-100 €uronen).Ich möchte auch keine Antworten hören wo steht das man z.B. für 20€ mehr dies und dies gibt usw.Ich habe auch das I-Net durchgesurft und im SuFo nachgeschaut (Leider ohne Erfolg).Daher wäre es sehr nett fals ihr mir helfen könntet vernünftiges (günstiges natürlich:q)
Tackle zu kaufen.
Ich habe grad auch 2 Ruten und ne Rolle im Auge
Ruten: JRC contact 3 section ;Daiwa Black Widow Carp 3-teilig
Rolle: Anaconda D.C. Runner (Freilaufrolle) 10 lager + 1 walzenlager.
Beide Ruten kosten jeweils ca.40 € und die Rolle 50 €
Ich wäre euch für jeden Ratschlag sehr dankbar 
ps. ne 3 teilige müsste es schon sein wegen transport^^
MfG: Aalbubi


----------



## Lupus (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

Da du ja bereits geschrieben hast was du willst und auch deutlich gesagt hast was du nicht willst, fällt meine Beratung ein wenig dünn aus!
Zu den Ruten kann ich dir schon mal nix sagen aber in dem von die genannten Preissektor wird es wohl eh keine großen unterschiede geben...
Von der Rolle würde ich abraten die Rollen von Anaconda laufen nicht wirklich gut!
Ich würde eine günstige Shimano mit Kopfbremse nehmen und dafür den Freilauf weglassen!


----------



## Aalbubi (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

danke lupus für die schnelle antwort erstmal.
ich würde auch sehr gerne ne freilaufrolle haben.
ich habe schon sehr viel über die Okuma Powerline gelesen das sie sehr gut ist
aber sie kostet 60 ocken ;(. Da ich Schüler/15 jahre alt bin habe ich nicht so viel Geld zur verfügung.Vielleicht muss ich mal etwas mehr Geld zusammenkratzen  
das könnte auch ein weilchen dauern ;( und ich möchte schon april anfangen auf karpfen zu angeln und Boilies sind ja teuer ;(
hier mal ein link zur Okuma powerliner 865

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....er-p-9959&cName=rollen-freilaufrollen-c-33_36

und hier eine von ner Sprofreilaufrolle: habe gehört das spro ne classe marke ist

http://www.angel-discount24.de/spro-super-long-cast-030mm450m-p-3792.html


----------



## tarpoon (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

hallo aalbubi,

es gibt folgende grundregel, bei den ruten mußt du nicht das teuerste nehmen. 40euro ruten werden ihren dienst erst mal tun. allerdings solltest du bei den rollen nicht sparen. diese müssen einfach funktionieren. gerade beim karpfenfischen sind gute/stabiele rollen einfach pflicht. du kaufst dir sonst nach spätestens einem jahr sowieso neue weil die billigen im popo sind. und dann hast du doppelt gezahlt.


----------



## Aalbubi (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

danke für die schnelle antwort,
natürlich habe ich mich ja schon schlau gemacht und weiß das die rollen das a und o sind beim karpfenangel.
und die ruten bräuchten nur 1-2 jahre diensten bis ich mehr taschengeld bekomme  .
leider ist mein buget sehr klein 80-100€ kommt auf weihnachten an xD.
ich glaube jeder angler möchte nicht auf qualität verzichten.
ich habe schon vieles über der okuma powerliner gehört das die gut sei (preis und leistungsverhältnis) liegt auch bei 60 ocken.
nur ich möchte auch ne gewisse sicherheit haben das die rolle auch gut ist.bei unseren händlern die ich kenne gibts die garnicht
;( und ausserdem kann man sich auf die meisten nicht verlassen!
auf jeden fall solte die rute aber schon nen 15 kilo wasserschwein bändigen (rolle auch^^) da in der nähe eines discounters ein wahrer hot spot ist!! nur ein kanal der zuende geht bei ner kreuzung xD.Falls ihr vorschläge hättet für rute und rolle insgesamt für 80-100€ wäre das klasse
Gruß euer Aalbubi
ps. schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Aalbubi (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

pps. ich kann mir die okuma powerliner nicht anschauen weil die es nicht bei unseren händlern in der nähe gibt 
habe vergessen es beizufügen^^


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> pps. ich kann mir die okuma powerliner nicht anschauen weil die es nicht bei unseren händlern in der nähe gibt
> habe vergessen es beizufügen^^



Die Powerliner ist ein Kraftmeier ohne wenn und aber, das Getriebe, wie bei fast allen Okumarollen aus Bronzelegierung u. Stahl, die Garantie beträgt 5 Jahre.
Die minimal günstigere Alternative wäre die Longbow, die ich seit 4 Jahren besitze. Mit Karpfen der 30Pfund+- Kategorie gab es bislang nicht die geringsten Problem. Die läuft unter Vollast nicht viel anders, als wenn nichts dran hängt, juckt die Rolle überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

Hm ich möchte nur ein Wort über die Köder verlieren..
Boilies sind auch nciht das Maß aller Dinge..
Kauf dir doch am besten einen 10kg Sack mais udn einen 10kg Sack Weizen, da kommst du deutlich billiger bei weg udn hast viel mehr köder für den preis, die eigentlich genau so gut sind wie Boilies...


----------



## Carras (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

Moin,

naja, wurde ja schon alles dazu geschrieben.
Karpfenruten im Preissegment von 40.-€ dann dreiteilig,...gibt es eben nicht wirklich viel.
Zweiteilig gibt es teils im Ausverkauf von Daiwa noch die D Carp und von JRC, die Defender.
Qualitativ werden sich diese Ruten alle nix schenken. Dort wirst Du sicherlich vergebens nach richtig hochwertigen Materialien suchen,...aber,...das heißt nicht, daß Du mit den Ruten nicht angeln könntest. Die werden ihren Dienst auch tun und auch nem 15 kg Fisch Stand halten.
Zu den Rollen,..mein Tip wäre auch die Okuma Powerliner. Da kann man nicht viel falsch machen. 

Wegen den Boilies kurz was,....
ja mit Hartmais kann man genau so gut auf Karpfen angeln,...nur,...sind Boilies einfach selektiver auf Karpfen. Mit Mais und Weizen hat man eben erst mal den ganzen Weißfischbestand am Platz,....wobei das gerade als Einsteiger durchaus von Vorteil sein kann. So hat man wenigstens Aktionen an der Rute und sammelt so die ersten Erfahrungen im Drill mit dem neuen Gerät.

Und noch was,....steckt Dir Deine Ziele mit nem 15 kg Fisch im ersten Jahr, nicht zu hoch....denn schnell kann es anders kommen und Du hast eher Frust als Lust am Angeln.

Grüßle


----------



## colognecarp (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

ich würd mal sagen spar lieber noch einen monat, das beste einsteigertakel ist eine okuma baitfeeder oder powerline und dazu eine fox warrior oder eine chup outcast. alles was unter diesem nivou liegt ist nicht wirklich zu empfehlen, wenn du das geld grade nicht hast rate ich dir noch etwas zu sparen, das ist ja jetzt grade eh nicht das problem, die sachen wirst du jetzt bei dem wetter wohl eh nicht dringend brauchen 

Karpfenangeln kostet halt nun mal sein geld 

#c

wenn du das kapfenangeln beginnen solltest kommen noch andere dinge auf dich zu wie abhakmatte,großer kescher und und und

Und warum müssen die ruten 3 teile haben, somit hast du 2 schwachstellen ?


----------



## colognecarp (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



Fox&BLB Fan schrieb:


> Hm ich möchte nur ein Wort über die Köder verlieren..
> Boilies sind auch nciht das Maß aller Dinge..
> Kauf dir doch am besten einen 10kg Sack mais udn einen 10kg Sack Weizen, da kommst du deutlich billiger bei weg udn hast viel mehr köder für den preis, die eigentlich genau so gut sind wie Boilies...



Den Hanf nicht vergessen


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

thx für all eure antworten#6
mega geil
ich habe eine frage würde denn ein 2 teilige zb Diawa D Carp

http://www.angel-discount24.de/daiwa-dcarp-2234-2tlg-366m-275lbs-p-3512.html

genauso abschneiden wie eine von den oben genannten ruten?
wenn ja dann ist das mit dem transport föllig schnuppe|rolleyes
das mit dem mais könnte nur an einigen gewässer bei uns funktionieren da der schon jahrelang bei uns benutzt wird und ich dieses jahr immer eine rute drauf hatte mit mais aber nie einen  einzigen fisch geschweige nen zuppfer hatte.
ps.bei den von mir genannten hotspot klappt meis 100%
da ich und mein freund da waren und er einen biss sofort nach dem auswerfen hatte^^ bestimmt war das ein 10k+ brocken... nützt alles nicht wenn man nicht drillen kann lol
bin dankbar für eure tipps und bin natürlich für jeden weiteren dankbar
Gruß: Aalbubi


----------



## colognecarp (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

Wenn du mit mais vorfütterst kannst du dir eine Dose Popups holen, die halten eine weile und fangen etwas besses.
einfach einen Tepisch aus Partikel machen und deinen Popup mitten rein setzen


----------



## Carras (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Karpfenangeln kostet halt nun mal sein geld
> 
> #c
> 
> wenn du das kapfenangeln beginnen solltest kommen noch andere dinge auf dich zu wie abhakmatte,großer kescher und und und


 

ein klares Nein,...

Karpfenangeln kann schon einiges an Geld kosten,...muss es aber nicht.

Im anderen Punkt gebe ich Dir recht.

Auch großer Kescher, Abhakmatte und Co. sollte man haben.


----------



## Carras (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> thx für all eure antworten#6
> mega geil
> ich habe eine frage würde denn ein 2 teilige zb Diawa D Carp
> 
> ...


 

Nun das ist schwer zu sagen.

wie angelst Du denn? 
Welches Gewässer beangelst Du hauptsächlich?
Wie weit musst Du Werfen, welche Gewichte verwendest Du?
Gibt es Hindernisse im Wasser?
Verwendest Du gerne PVA Säckchen?

Das alles ist Entscheidend dafür, welche Rute besser geeignet ist.

Die Daiwa D-Carp ist eine weiche Rute mit Vollparabolik.
Die JRC Defender ist etwas straffer gehalten, semi parabolisch.

Daiwa Black Widow ist, nach Daiwas Produktbeschreibung, eher mit Spitzenaktion. Im Gegensatz zur D Carp also steifer.

Die JRC Contact würde ich jetzt durch deren Material auch als eher weich und parabolisch einschätzen. Eine genaue Beschreibung habe ich nicht gefunden. 

Nun ist die Frage, was Du willst.


Grüßle


----------



## colognecarp (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



Carras schrieb:


> ein klares Nein,...
> 
> Karpfenangeln kann schon einiges an Geld kosten,...muss es aber nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich red ja nicht von Shimano und Daiwa aber eine Okuma darf es doch wohl schon sein


----------



## lsski (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



Carras schrieb:


> ein klares Nein,...
> 
> Karpfenangeln kann schon einiges an Geld kosten,...muss es aber nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Hey das alte leidige Thema...............

:m Mein Vadder ist 70ig er besitzt nur Glasfaserteleruten und Fängt *Jeden* Karpfen ! 
Weil seine wie er sagt große Rolle, eine perfekte Bremse hat .

Ja da hat er recht die Bremse und der Angler drillt den Fisch. 
Wenn mann ihn drillen sieht weis mann das die Angel eine untergeortnete Rolle spielt.

:m Ich entfehle dir erst mal eine Große = ( viel Schnureinzug )
Qualitätsrolle = ( Gute Bremseinstellung) zu kaufen.

Die Angel ist egal solange sie ein WG von ca 80g hat.
Das passende Stöckchen zur Rolle kannst du dir immer noch kaufen.
LG Jeff


----------



## colognecarp (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

Dein Vadder hat wohl kein Internet


----------



## lsski (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Dein Vadder hat wohl kein Internet


 
verstehe ich nicht #c


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



Carras schrieb:


> ein klares Nein,...
> 
> Karpfenangeln kann schon einiges an Geld kosten,...muss es aber nicht.


 

Stimmt, jede Angelmethode kann ne Menge Geld kosten! #6


Ich sehe es so:
Kauf dir lieber ne teurere Rolle als Rute. Die Günstigen Ruten können auch schon einiges wegstecken, Billigrollen gehen schnell kaput. 
Schau mal, ob du irgendwo die Yad Stonehill Karpfenruten findest, hab selber 2 Stück in der 3 Teiligen 360cm 40-80gr Version. Super geile Rute für 40€!

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

ich werde hauptsächlich im kanal angeln wo ich wurfweiten bis ca 50m mache.das ist aber eher die ausnahme wenn ich an nen gewässer mit meinem opa fahre (1-2mal im jahr)
also standart wäre bei mir 15m-30m
die gewässer in ostfriesland sind meistens eh net tiefer als 2m
(ausnahmen gibt es)
ich weiß zwar das ein 2,5 lbs locker reichen würde aber ich möchte die auch mal im herbst zum hecht angeln und im sommer zum aal angeln benutzen. oje oje ich habe ansprüche|uhoh:
hänger gibts ab und zu. an den stellen werde ich sowieso nicht angeln wenn ich auslote und diese bemerke.
ich würde dann einen helikopter rig benutzen mit 30-50g blei,je nach gewässertiefe und strömung mit nen 15cm haar und nen pop-up.


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

fehnmarn angler die stonhill habe ich auch im auge 
die gibts bei nem powerseller bei ebay für 40 ocken,
und es wäre super wenn ihr schon selbst solche ruten bzw rollen getestet habt denn, ich möchte wirklich nicht ins klo greifen,
vorallem nicht tief :q
ich weiß aber auch nicht welche aktion für meine gewässer am geeignesten wären:nochmal in stichpunkten
einsatzgebiet: Kanäle
tiefen:           bis zu 3 meter
ab und zu hänger
schlammiger grund 
karpfen bis 15 oder 20kg
und leute danke für die ganzen klasse tipps echt nett von euch#6
Gruß: Aalbubi


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

Die Yad Stonehill360cm, 3tgl. 40-80gr  ist wirklich super, Gewichte zwischen 30-75gr lassen sich gut werfen, mit ab 55gr wirft man richtig weit. Mit einer Baitrunner GTEC 5000 und 0,35mm Schnur konnte ich 50m gut erreichen, mit einer Navi XSA 8000 und 0,12mm Fireline auch schon 70-80 Meter werfen. Ich hab dieses Jahr mit der Rute ohne Probleme einen 20 Pfünder und vier knapp darunter drillen können, ebenfalls null Probleme. 

Also die Rute ist Ok.

Bei den Rollen kann ich sagen, dass die Okuma Powerliner einen guten Ruf haben soll, da ich sie nicht kenne halte ich bei ihr den Mund^^

Sonst kenne ich ehrlich gesagt nichts, Baitrunner DL/ST von Shimano in 4000 könnte zu klein sein (je nach Geschmack) und die 6000 RA Modelle kenne ich nicht.

Sonst schau mal die hier:
https://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p1940_Baitrunner-Aero-GTE-C.html

Fische das 5000C Modell ebenfalls seit 2 Jahren, auch ohne Probleme, gibs gerade bei angeldomäne im Angebot. Dazu eine gute 0,30mm bis 0,33m Mono, damit bekommt man bei "normalen" Bedingungen (also keine großartigen Hindernisse) jeden Karpfen raus.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Striker1982 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

Hallo schau mal jier http://www.taho.de/ auf der Startseite unten in die PDF da sind einige Karpfenruten dabei und ich denk micht CHUB machst nicht viel falsch  
Auch wenn ich vom Karpfnangeln jetzt nicht o den großen Plan habe um erlich zu sein.


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

mein buget ist halt zu klein um mir eine vernünftige chub,fox zu holen ;(
ich kann halt nur für rute und rolle insgsamt 80-100 €uronen ausgeben.
Bis jetz steht die powerlinder ganu oben auf der list 60€ dann bleiben ca 20-40 € für die rute.wenn jemand vorschläge hat in diesem preissegment immer her damit!!! 
MfG: Aalbubi


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

Ich weiß das du es nicht hören willst, aber leg 20€ rauf und du hast eine Shimano Baitrunner Aero GTE 5000/6000 C, die ist um einiges robuster (hybrid-Alu).

Sonst halt die Yad Stonehill Carp, kenne nix besseres.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## allrounder11 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> mein buget ist halt zu klein um mir eine vernünftige chub,fox zu holen ;(
> ich kann halt nur für rute und rolle insgsamt 80-100 €uronen ausgeben.
> Bis jetz steht die powerlinder ganu oben auf der list 60€ dann bleiben ca 20-40 € für die rute.wenn jemand vorschläge hat in diesem preissegment immer her damit!!!
> MfG: Aalbubi


 

Was würde dich daran hindern, den kram erst anfang märz zu kaufen;+

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das dein budget dann einen "tick" höher ist.


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

ich habe schon vieles von der Okumagehört zB. das die Bremse gut einstellbat ist ,ruckfrei schnur gibt und das der freilauf fein einstellbar ist.
ausserdem müssen die sachen nur 1,5 jahre halten!!!mir wären aber 3-5 lieber .
kann man eigentlich nen karpfen auf ner wiese abhaken mit hohem gras 
ps. es geht mir nur ein wenig um robustheit da ich mit tackel schon vorsichtig umgehe
( ok mir ist mal ein missgeschick passiert aufm fahrrad #q)


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

ich muss noch kleinkram holen 
bleie: das teuerste an einem rig!
haken: hab ich schon viele^^(selbstgebundene)
futter: nehme ich einfach dosenmais (pop up´s hab ich schon)
anti tangle schlauch: preis mir nicht bekannt.
futterkampagnen: da muss ich richtig bluten!

habe zwar 3 bleie #6 lol (wenig)
10 boiliehaken(selbstgebunden)
pop up´s, ködernadel,nen e-bissanzeiger
habe mir dieses zeugs schon anfang dieses jahres geholt
(hatte vergeblich versucht nen karpfen zu fangen)
zurzeit stehen die Yad stonehill 3 teilig und die okuma powerliner ganz oben auf der liste 
falls ihr was zu posten habt nur her damit 
wäre für jeden post dankbar gruß:Aalbubi


----------



## Carras (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ich weiß das du es nicht hören willst, aber leg 20€ rauf und du hast eine Shimano Baitrunner Aero GTE 5000/6000 C, die ist um einiges robuster (hybrid-Alu).
> 
> Sonst halt die Yad Stonehill Carp, kenne nix besseres.
> 
> ...


 
Siehst de,

da gehen die Meinungen auseinander.

Ich halte nix von den Shimano Baitrunnern mit den Druckknopfspulen. Diese Spulen- und Bremstechnologie ist meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach, eher eine Schwachstelle als eine Stärke.
Da würde ich eher zur Okuma greifen,...oder die Exori Solid Free 70 oder die Prologic XLNT 60 oder 70



Grüßle


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

nur so ne frage zwischendurch:
wie kann man ein userbild machen?
bilder hochladen von fängen habe ich ausprobiert( hat auch geklappt)


----------



## colognecarp (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

Profil- benutzerbild änden ! links oben im menü


----------



## j4ni (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

Moin,

klingt zwar jetzt doof, aber: Ruhig Großer! Die aller, allermeisten Gewässer sind noch zugefroren, du willst ja auch erst nächstes Jahr los legen auf Karpfen zu angeln. Also erst einmal piano, du musst nicht alles auf einmal kaufen und vieles was zur Standartkarpfenanglerausrüstung gehört sind eigentlich eher Dinge die dir die Zeit am Wasser gemütlicher machen, aber nicht direkt helfen einen Fisch zu fangen! Indirekt werden dir natürlich ein tolles Zelt, Banksticks etc einige Fische mehr einbringen, aber direkt erstmal nicht. Und auch die Frage nach evtl Rigs würde ich erstmal hinten anstellen und ob Futterkampagnen nötig sind und ob sie teuer sein müssen ist auch noch eine Frage die du dir in deiner Karpfenanglerlaufbahn noch oft genug stellen werden wirst! Genauso wirst du dich evtl fragen ob die Stelle richtig ist, wie schwer das Blei sein muss und und und.
An manchen Tagen wirst du alles was du bis dahin meinst gelernt zu haben in Frage stellen und an anderen Tagen wirst du denken, dass du einfach gar nichts falsch machen kannst...
Ich hoffe für dich, dass dein erster Karpfen nicht der erträumte 15 Kilo Fisch wird, nicht weil ich ihn dir nicht gönnen würde, aber das wird dann in Ostfriesland schwer zu toppen werden und viele deiner Fische werden dann nicht wirklich entsprechend gewürdigt von dir (ob du willst oder nicht) obwohl es mit Sicherheit auch wunderschöne und schwere Fische werden.....

Egal, was ich sagen wollte: Fang erstmal mit der Ruten und Rollenfrage an und kämpfe dich dann durch den unendlichen Rest an Detailfragen nach Rigs, Boilies, was auch immer....
Carras hat ja oben schon etwas zu den Aktionen der Ruten geschrieben und obwohl ich eigentlich eine weichere Aktion bevorzuge, würde ich dir eher zu einer harten Rute raten, da du diese ja auch zum Hechtangeln im Herbst nutzen möchtest und gerade beim Anschlag auf Hecht ist eine harte Rute, die den Anschlag auch so stark durchbringt, dass die Haken im harten Hechtmaul fassen wichtig. 2,5lbs sind auf alle Fälle kräftig genug bzw für die meisten Hechte schon ein wenig überdimensioniert.
Obwohl ob du,wenn dich das Carp Fever erst einmal gepackt hat, in so einer heißen Zeit wie dem Herbst tatsächlich den Zahnfischen nachstellen wirst...wer weiß 

Apropos Carp Fever...ich würde dir zu etwas wichtigerem als Rolle und Rute raten: Einem Buch! Kein Witz, in den Dingern steht alles drin was du wissen willst und viel mehr! Und auch wenn das komisch klingt, da steht mehr drin als im Internet. Also im Prinzip, denn da stehen tatsächlich die Grundlagen drin und nicht noch zigtausend zusätzliche Dinge die mal mehr und mal weniger wichtig sind und am Anfang meist nur vom wesentlichen ablenken. 
Meine Empfehlung wäre absolut Modernes Karpfenangeln von Wulf Plickat – mein absolutes Lieblingsbuch! Ich lese immer noch gerne drin, da der Schreibstil von Wulf auch einfach nur klasse ist! Kein Schnickschnack, kein Gelaber...Hammer Buch!
An Nummer Zwei käme dann wohl das Buch von Kay Synwoldt Abenteuer Karpfenangeln zumal du ja auch geschrieben hast, dass du im Kanal angeln würdest, da würde das auch gut passen. Beide Bücher sind leider bei Amazon vergriffen, bei Carp.de findest du die Bücher aber noch. Was nicht heißen soll, dass die noch auf Lager sind, die Chancen stehen aber sehr hoch. Ansonsten ist Wulf glaube ich auch hier im AB angemeldet, evtl. schickst du ihm eine PN und fragst ob er noch was weiß wo man sein Buch bekommen könnte...
Das Buch von Thomas Talaga und Bastian Reetz liest sich auch super und würde ich auch jederzeit wieder kaufen. Meine Einstiegsempfehlung wäre aber trotzdem Wulf Plickat, wobei du mit den anderen beiden auch nichts falsch machst.
Die Bücher liegen alle so bei 20,- Euro, was bei dem vorgegebenen Budget natürlich eine Menge ist und ein großes, großes Loch reißt. Das Geld hast du aber ruckzuck wieder drinnen, da dir die Bücher auch bei deinen angestrebten Futterkampagnen helfen werden und viele nützliche Tipps zum Thema Boilies selber rollen findest du da auch. Tipps zu Material etc werden auch gegeben, so dass du das Geld was du am Anfang mehr ausgibst für ein/das Buch schnell wieder drin hast und auch schneller zu deinem ersten Karpfen kommst!
Meine Empfehlung wäre also: erst das Buch – da kannst du nämlich trotz zugefrorener Gewässer schon einmal Carpfevern  und dann die Okuma Rolle. Wer weiß vielleicht findet sich bei Opas Hechtruten ja noch eine karpfentaugliche? Meine erste Karpfenkombo war übrigens auch eine eigentliche Hechtkombo: eine Abu Cardinal 55 und eine Hardy Fred Buller Pike...
Kleinteile kannst du dir immer noch kaufen sobald du weißt was genau du brauchst und willst und viele Dinge hat man meistens schon irgendwie irgendwo im Keller rumfliegen, super Tips findest du auch hier im AB unter Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld - auch eine große Hilfe!

So viel Spass beim stöbern, grübeln und entscheiden, das gehört nämlich auch zum Abenteuer Karpfenangeln


----------



## jochen1000 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

Wo wir gerade beim Stichwort Bücher sind, möchte ich j4nis Ausführung noch schnell ergänzen:

Karpfen - Erfolgreich angeln mit englischen Methoden von Vincent Kluwe-Yorck! 

Ein Buch, welches ich immer aufgeschlagen im Bett liegen habe. In diesem Buch werden alle gängigen Methoden erklärt und zwar vom Ursprung ausgehend. Meines Erachtens bestens für den Einstieg in die Karpfenangelei geeignet, gerade weil es hier nicht nur um Festblei dran und Abfahrt geht! Darüber hinaus auch eine Lektüre für den erfahrenen Karpfenangler...


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

danke j4ni für deine hammer erklärung.
es gibt zwar viele karpfentaugliche ruten im handel,
aber die sind halt nicht genau auf das karpfenfischen konzipiert.
vorallem die alten ruten sind meistens wahre allrounder^^
die sind ja meistens 3-3,5m lang und haben wg-150g
ich möchte halt gerne eine Steckrute die gut transportierbar ist,
ein tolles rückgrat so 2,5-3lbs.ich habe zufällig in ostfrieslan in meiner nähe^^ ne geile stelle halt gefunden wo man es eigentlich nicht erwartet .und Zwar bei einer kreuzung wo sehr viel verkehr ist gegenüber von Combi in Großefehn.ausserdem hat ein bekannter dort nen 17kilo oschi rausgeholt (habe foto gesehen war voll der fette spiegler).
die karpfen dort werden wahrscheinlich sehr groß weil da schon seit vielen jahren enten von rentner gefüttert werden (wobei da nur sehr wenig enten sind  
es ist einfach ne geile stelle.
nun zurück zum thema:ich habe schon ein paar bücher und viele hefte wo ab und zu was vom karpfenangeln drinne steht.
Ich weiß zwar wie und was man mixen sollte so allgemein,
aber unser kanal ist eine ausnahme ;(
das heißt experementieren:c
nichtmal weißfisch wie brassen hat je auf die im internet und heften ´als gut empfundenen mixe reagiert.
aber ich muss dann erfahrung sammeln und in meinen augen ist das so,das da sowieso nur allgemeine sachen drinne stehen
Vielleicht treffe ich hier im Board nen angler mit nem ähnlichen gewässer oder gar einen aus der region wo ich herkomme .


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

j4ni was meinste mit gewürdigt?
wenn ich´s nicht falsch von dir verstanden habe glaubst du das ich den karpfen nicht respektvoll bin.
Ich bin dem Karpfen am respektvollsten weil ich noch keinen überlisten konnte.
Ich möchte keinen stress provozieren,brauchst nur bescheid sagen wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe  und ggf. auch erklären
Gruß: Aalbubi und danke alle für die tipps


----------



## j4ni (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

Äh uh vorne angefangen: Stimmt Vincent Kluwe-York bekommt auch die Kaufempfehlung, danke Jochen, den bekommt man meine ich auch noch bei Amazon recht billig.
Mit nicht würdigen meinte ich, dass wenn dein erster Karpfen direkt 15 kg, es danach oftmals schwer fallen könnten einen kleineren Fisch, den du unweigerlich fangen würdest, die gleiche Freude und das gleiche Glücksgefühl entgegenzubringen. Das hatte also nichts mit dem Respekt dem Karpfen gegenüber zu tun, sondern sollte lediglich ein wenig darauf hinweise, dass es heutzutage oftmals nur noch nach Kilos geht und der Spass sowie auch ein wenig der Respekt vor dem einzelnen evtl kleineren Fisch ein wenig leidet. Und eben, dass du nach dem Fang eines Dreizigers dich - wenn auch vielleicht nur ein ganz klein wenig - evtl weniger über einen Zwanziger oder einen Zehnpfünder freuen würdest. Und das wäre schade, mehr sollte das nicht heißen


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

aso ja ok danke
also ein 7-8 pfünder wäre ideal ich weiß ja net wie so ein karpfen tickt^^
ein 3 pfund hecht hat auch schon krass gezogen (meiner meinung nach)
auf ner rute von 10-40g wg.
jeder fisch macht aufs neue spaß selbst beim stippen (ist auch ne geile sache wie viel man fängt und meine freude ist risig auch bei kleinen rotfedern.natürlich freut man sich auf jeden größeren fisch.ich selber freue mich auf brassen weil die ab und zu kampfstark sind  größte brasse beim aalangel 4 kilo oder 4,5kilo.ich weis nicht warum sich viele carphunter
über brassen aufregen. sind doch nicht nervig die tollen dinger!!
Mfg: Aalbubi


----------



## yassin (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Shimano Baitrunner Aero GTE 5000/6000 C, die ist um einiges robuster (hybrid-Alu).


...als die okuma ?

denke ich nicht, 4-5 Bekannte von mir fischen die Rollen teilweise schon drei Jahre ohne jegliche beschwerden
Hatte sie in der Hand und sie machte einen extrem robusten Eindruck


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

meinst jetzt das die okuma ohne beschwerden laufen oder die shimano?


----------



## yassin (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

die Okuma PL-865 Baitfeeder 
ist in sachen preis/leistung kaum zu schlagen


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

@ fehnmarn angler
glaubst du das die yad stonehill zum kanalangeln passt?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

Im Kanal hab ich die Rute noch nicht gefischt, nur Stillwasser und großer See (Vereinssee 15ha groß), sorry da muss ich passen^^


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

achso vergessen zu sagen!!!#q#q#q
die gewässer die ich befische können nicht von schiffen befahren werden halt ein langsam fliesendes gewässer.
verdammt dies ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen.


----------



## Lupus (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

Also falls du dich für eine Okuma Powerliner interessierst kann ich dir nur sagen das es gute Rollen sind!
Ich würde mal behaupten wenn schon sparen dann bei den Ruten...(erschlagt mich nicht) bei den von dir genannten Wurfweiten scheint mir die Rute nicht ganz so wichtig zu sein!

Und ansonsten wie schon viele andere Jungs sagten sparen!!!

Die Genannten Bücher kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen...ich habe sie ALLE gelesen und auch im Schrank stehen:vik:
Ich würde behaupten das dass Buch von Wulf Plickat sicherlich die erste Wal sein sollte!!!

Noch eine Bemerkung am Rande besorg dir bitte eine Unterlage zum Abhaken der Fische!!! Hauptsache die Unterlage ist weich und das Tier wird nicht verletzt (außer du willst es verzehren)
 Ich weiß du hast wenig Geld aber ...
Du bist spätentens ab dem Tag ab dem man dich als Carphunter erkennt Botschafter unserer Zunft und auch Vorbild!


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

jo ich werde so lange sparen bis ich mir ne abhakmatte holen kann (ca 35€)
aber solange werde ich die bei ner feuchten wiese abhaken.Aber vorher muss ich einen noch fangen |supergri!!Also ich vermute ich werde 2010 so februar ne 
Yad Stonhill carp 3 teilig und ne Okuma Powerliner pl-865 holen und dazu noch ne daiwa infinity schnur 9,7 kg 0,35
und das über nem partikel-boilie teppich dann muss es endlich mal funzen


----------



## colognecarp (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



Lupus schrieb:


> Du bist spätentens ab dem Tag ab dem man dich als Carphunter erkennt Botschafter unserer Zunft und auch Vorbild!



Starke Worte |bigeyes


----------



## Knigge007 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> jo ich werde so lange sparen bis ich mir ne abhakmatte holen kann (ca 35€)



Di gibts auch schon für 15€ bei Askari oder Schirmer weiß grad nich mehr,Opi soll dir eine zu Weihnachten schenken...hehe 


Jedenfalls würd ichs an deiner Stelle mitPartikeln versuchen,Bohnen,Erdnüsse,Hanf und Co kannst überall billig kaufen.

Musst einfach mal alles ausprobieren,Tigernüsse gehen auch sehr gut.

Kannst dir ja mal auf Carpheart.tv die Sendungen anschauen in Sendung 11 werden so bei Minute 22 die gängigen Partikel und alles was dazugehört gezeigt.


----------



## Chris96 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

hy,
fange auch nächstes jahr mit karpfen an wenn ich 14 bin und habe mir die osiris 5000 von ultimade gehollt kostet 60-70 euro aber 3 alu-spulen und dazu noch weinachten 2chub ruten aber die passen nit in dein preis-feld.
die rolle hat zwar kein freilauf aber super kopfbremse dass reicht echt aus für anfang und 2der3alu spulen sind weitwurf spulen perfekt wenn du geflochtene willst also würde die empfehlen


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

jo ich habe die schon gesehen aber ich möchte eine ohne styroporkugeln haben.Besser luft ,denke ich oder ist es schnuppe ob styropor oder luft.
ich habe gelesen das man als billige wariante ne tüte nehmen kann und da stoh zum polstern reintuen kann.angefeuchtet soll diese die schleimhaut des karpfens nicht verletzen/wenig verlust der schleimhaut


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

es gibt vieles sehr vieles zu empfehlen, leider nicht vieles in meinem buget


----------



## Chris96 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

jo
-.- kann ja sein:-(


----------



## j4ni (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Starke Worte |bigeyes




Aber sehr wahr und das sollte jedem von uns bewußt sein! Denn egal was wir machen, sobald man als Karpfenangler (/was und wie das auch immer definiert oder dahinter versteht) identifiziert wird, dann wirft man auch ein Licht auf die anderen auch als Karpfenangler identifizierten oder leider eben auch Schatten.


@Lupus: Ich habe die Bücher natürlich auch alle gelesen, sonst würde ich sie nicht empfehlen! Bei mir wäre WP auch die erste Wahl, aber aufgrund der Nähe zu Holland und somit dem Twente und dass der TE geschrieben hatte, dass er in Kanälen angelt zwängt sich das Buch von KS natürlich auch ein wenig auf  Egal kann man (/sollte man?) an anderer Stelle nochmal bequatschen #h


----------



## Fischer93 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> ich weis nicht warum sich viele carphunter
> über brassen aufregen. sind doch nicht nervig die tollen dinger!!
> Mfg: Aalbubi



Dann warte ma ab bis du nen parr mal über Nacht los warst, und nen dann irgendwann Nachts nen ganzen Schwarm an deinen Platz kriegst!


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

solange man spaß beim drillen hat^^


----------



## Fischer93 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

Naja viel mit drillen ist da bei Brassen nicht viel,  auch wenn die mehrere Pfund haben, lassen die sich einfach rankurbeln, und dass kann auf dauer ganz schön nervig werden. Weil die ja auch das ganze Futter drummerum wegfressen, und nicht nur deinen Köder.


----------



## Aalbubi (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

jo das mit dem futter habe ich schon gehört,
aber wenn man mal ne kapitale erwischt, kann der drill ziemlich geil sein
(versuche mal ein Bild von meiner größten hochzuladen)


----------



## Chris96 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

hollt euch mal für 10euro das heft von matze koch mit dvd "so fängt man karpfen" da steht alles drin was man wissen muss der sagt wos drauf ankommt beim futter,rute,rolle,schnur und zubehör perfekt für einstieg dazu is halt ne dvd die geht glaube ich 120min.
wenne fragen habt schreibt einfach


----------



## Aalbubi (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

ich frage meinen freund mal ob er die mir ausleihen kann der hat die nämlich.


----------



## Aalbubi (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

leute ich habe grade bei www.nordfishing77.de ne 
shimano rute 3 teilig gesehen : shimano alvoi specimen cx 12275 3 teilig
ich glaub ich nerve schon mit meinen fragen |kopfkrat
ich habe ja gelesen das karpfenangler auf shimano,daiwa,chub
schwören.
die Rute kostet 39,77 € !! nur ne frage kennt ihr die rute und diesen partner?

http://nordfishing77.de/index.htm?f...?ID=1730&ref=sg_Ruten_Karpfenruten.htm?pos=17

es wäre nett wenn ihr auch die aktion dieser rut nennen könntet wie Carras
Gruß Aalbubi

ps. ich finde die lieferbedingung komisch da die ware erst nach überweisung des geldes verschickt wird, gibts da etwas zu bedenken??
*
*


----------



## CaSp3r (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> ps. ich finde die lieferbedingung komisch da die ware erst nach überweisung des geldes verschickt wird, gibts da etwas zu bedenken??
> *
> *



Nenn mir bitte mal ein Internetladen wo es anders ist....|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## colognecarp (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

Ich bestelle offt bei denen, Super Service und gute Preise. Vorkasse ist doch gängig, kein problem. Du bekommst eine Rechnug von denen auf dein E-mail Account.


----------



## Aalbubi (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

@ colognecarp,thx erstmal
ich habe eine frage,falls man (verarscht) wird kann man dann sein geld zurückverlangen?
oder falls die ware garnicht erst ankommt? habe nähmlich angst vor soetwas
weil meine mutter davon immer redet wie solche reportagen im fernsehen gezeigt wurden wo die adressen einfach geändert wurden.


----------



## colognecarp (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

Ruf die Jungs doch einfach mal an, dann wirst du merken das da alles mit rechten dingen zu geht. Die sind auch über Ebay vertreten, das ist ein ganz normaler internethändler aus Östereich.


----------



## Aalbubi (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

ok bei ebay  da kriegt man ja auch so ein teil (kauf blabla;+)
und kann den kauf so nachweisen dann mach ich versicherten versand.
und ich muss erstmal ein bissel sparen
ich weiß nicht wie viel ich zu weihnachten kriege^^
deshalb hole ich mir als erstes die powerlinder.
und ich muss mich schlau machen was für ne aktion die shimano rute hat


----------



## colognecarp (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

dein Wille geschehe


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> @ colognecarp,thx erstmal
> ich habe eine frage,falls man (verarscht) wird kann man dann sein geld zurückverlangen?
> oder falls die ware garnicht erst ankommt? habe nähmlich angst vor soetwas
> weil meine mutter davon immer redet wie solche reportagen im fernsehen gezeigt wurden wo die adressen einfach geändert wurden.



Deine Bedenken sind grundsätzlich nicht unbegründet, Skepsis ist nie verkehrt und bewahrt einem häufig vor Schaden.
Im Fall von Nordfishing brauchst du dir aber keine Sorgen machen, denn das ist ein reeller Verkäufer, den viele hier seit Jahren kennen und schon zigmal dort Ware gekauft haben.
Das wovon deine Mutter berichtet, sind im Gegensatz dazu, Betrüger, die eine Briefkastenfirma eröffnet und nen Onlineshop gefakt haben und Waren zum Verkauf anboten, die nie existierten. 
Wenn bei einem Anbieter, wie Nordfishing77 was schief läuft, hast du die selben Rechte, wie bei jedem anderen Geschäft auch, gegebenenfalls bekommst du dein Geld auch wieder.(Widerrufsrecht...ließ die AGB)
Und wenn die Ware bei dir nie ankommt, greift die Transportversicherung des Paketdienstes.


----------



## Aalbubi (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

jo danke für das gute gewissen 
nur ich weiß immer noch nicht(sogar nach 20 minütiger recherche im internet)
was für eine aktion diese rute hat. und könnt ihr mir diese empfehlen:
Shimano alvoi speciment cx 12275
ne shimano wäre einfach (luxeriöser) 
Gruß: Aalbubi


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> jo danke für das gute gewissen
> nur ich weiß immer noch nicht(sogar nach 20 minütiger recherche im internet)
> was für eine aktion diese rute hat. und könnt ihr mir diese empfehlen:
> Shimano alvoi speciment cx 12275
> ...



Ich sag mal so, ich habe noch nie eine Rute von Shimano in der Hand gehabt, die ich als Griff ins Klo bezeichnet hätte.
Allerdings habe ich schon Ruten von Shimano in der Hand gehabt, bei denen ich mir dachte: "Sie ist wirklich ne anständige Rute, aber für das selbe Geld, hätte ich von ner anderen Marke mehr Rute bekommen."
Die Rute, die du da ins Auge gefasst hast, ist zumindest von den techn. Daten her, ganz anständig, das Eigengewicht ist, für eine Kohlefasercompositerute schlicht weg gut, bei dem Preis sogar sau gut.
Regulär schätze ich, dass die Rute nen um 20 Euro höheren Straßenpreis hat, wenn ich sehe was andere Ruten der Alivio- Serie, so im Schnitt kosten.
Ich denke, die kannst du schon kaufen, ohne nachher enttäuscht zu sein.


----------



## Aalbubi (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

jo hat sie auch  ca 60€ , die seite hat nur angebote^^.
nur ich finde komisch warum der so günstig ist.
schlieslich ist der laden in österreich


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> jo hat sie auch  ca 60€ , die seite hat nur angebote^^.
> nur ich finde komisch warum der so günstig ist.
> schlieslich ist der laden in österreich



Finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich ungewöhnlich, es gibt doch bei allen Onlineanbietern, immer wieder solche Knallerangebote von einzelnen Ruten, Rollen usw...Ich denke dabei an die ganzen bekannten Shops, wie Gerlinger, Schirmer, AM- Angelsport, Angeldomäne, Fishing Tackle24.de, Askari...
Der Ösi macht da nix anderes.
Kauf als Händler 200 Rollen eines Types(z.B. Spro Hardliner LCS), die den Endkunden normal, im Schnitt 55 Euro das Stück kosten und du kannst sie für 43 Euro anbieten.
Solche Angebote machen selbst ganz kleine Läden, um Kunden einzufangen.


----------



## Aalbubi (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

hmm kling 100% glaubwürdig  
ps an allen boardies frohe weihnachten #g


----------



## Anaconda1983 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Rute und (Freilauf)Rolle*

hey aalbubi,

und hast du shcon was passendes für dich gefunden??!


grüße anaconda


----------

